# Safe to leave lens on camera?



## Tristan944 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have my 70-200 f4L USM on my 7D and it got me wondering, with the weight of this lens (and other lenses), is it safe to leave the lens on the body at all times? If so, should the body be facing up with the weight of the lens pushing on the body? Or maybe should the camera be hanging down so the lens is pulling on the body? 

Or should the lens be removed and a body cap used?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2013)

Tristan944 said:


> I have my 70-200 f4L USM on my 7D and it got me wondering, with the weight of this lens (and other lenses), is it safe to leave the lens on the body at all times? If so, should the body be facing up with the weight of the lens pushing on the body? Or maybe should the camera be hanging down so the lens is pulling on the body?
> 
> Or should the lens be removed and a body cap used?



I store the body with a lens mounted, on its left side.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2013)

The mount is the critical thing. If it is bent by even a fraction of a hair's thickness, it can affect one side of the image. The mount is strong and not easily bent.

Just store the camera / lens combination so that a strong bump will not overstress the mount. Lens down is a good way to store and carry it. Lens up is fine as well, as is horizontal storage in a camera bag.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 20, 2013)

Never thought of this ... for the last decade or so, I've always had a lens mounted on my camera (with the lens always facing down with the camera positioned on top ... I even have it like this, in my office bag, when I'm driving to the office and I carry it every single day), never had any problem.


----------



## STEMI_RN (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm with neuro. Lens on. Laying on left side. I WON'T leave a speedlite on for more than a little bit though. Or a super-gigantic-tele. (Not that I have any of those anyway.)


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 20, 2013)

Keep the stress off the mount area, and the 70-200/4 is not heavy.


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 20, 2013)

i store mines on body on its ass


----------



## klickflip (Apr 20, 2013)

It really depends on what you're shooting most frequently. For me its a 50L, is stored in peli case with that on..I use it most or start viewing shot with a 50 unless I know I need wider or longer straight away. 
Guess if you shoot landscapes or general street then maybe keeping a 24 , 35 or 16-35 etc on it all the time is most useful or if you shoot candids or portraits from further away then a 100, 135 or 70-200 will be for you. 
No rules here .. apart from personally I wouldnt keep a 70-200 or bigger on for storage portability reasons.


----------



## michi (Apr 20, 2013)

I have never worried about which direction to leave my camera sit with the lenses on. Have never had a problem either. Obviously you don't want to store it with the whole combination having stressful forces on it, but I think in general it's a non-issue.


----------



## Tristan944 (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe this would be more of an issue with Rebel bodies, as their construction is plastic.

Another thing to consider is weather sealing. Do camera bodies AND the lens both have a rubber gasket at the housing connection to keep dust out? I know body caps don't have a rubber gasket, so that could potentially lead to dust entering the body if only a body cap was used for a long period of time.


----------



## pwp (Apr 20, 2013)

With the exception of very heavy long tele lenses, I have never worried about this in the slightest in over 25 years. I have damaged lens mounts, and that's been when I have dropped equipment. Ouch! Mucho $$$

My spin on _"is it safe to leave lens on camera"_ goes more along the lines of leaving the lens on in case you miss a great shot...

-PW


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

Tristan944 said:


> Maybe this would be more of an issue with Rebel bodies, as their construction is plastic.


Even with rebel bodies you won't have a problem.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2013)

Got me slightly worried. I usually carry the 7D or 5D with the right hand side in my hand with 2.5 kg of 300mm f/2.8 swinging from it. So far no trouble. Maybe I should have the lens carry strap over my shoulder?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 21, 2013)

The dynamic forces on the lens mount when the camera/lens is being used or carried far exceed the static forces in storage. 

I leave the 'last used' lens on when I store my camera, changing lenses unnecessarily does more 'damage' ie wear to the lens mount and potential of dust getting into the body. Next time I go out for a shoot is when I determine if I will use the lens that is already mounted or something else.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> The dynamic forces on the lens mount when the camera/lens is being used or carried far exceed the static forces in storage.
> 
> I leave the 'last used' lens on when I store my camera, changing lenses unnecessarily does more 'damage' ie wear to the lens mount and potential of dust getting into the body. Next time I go out for a shoot is when I determine if I will use the lens that is already mounted or something else.


+1


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Tristan944 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this would be more of an issue with Rebel bodies, as their construction is plastic.
> ...



I dropped a Rebel at work once (plastic clip on neck strap broke) and it fell and broke..... but then again it was a 70 meter drop onto a cement pad and nothing survives that 

The 70-200F4 is a light lens when you look across the spectrum from pancakes to super-telephotos. Storage right way up, on the side, facing up, or facing down should not matter. When carying it around, any padded camera bag should do. My walkabout bag is a LowePro Toploader 55.... long enough to drop camera and lens in without dismounting the lens ( it's a problem finding a long enough bag to fit longer lenses), the lens hangs straight down, very little stress on it, and the bag is well padded and has a rain-cover.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 21, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> My walkabout bag is a LowePro Toploader 55.... long enough to drop camera and lens in without dismounting the lens ( it's a problem finding a long enough bag to fit longer lenses), the lens hangs straight down, very little stress on it, and the bag is well padded and has a rain-cover.



I love the Toploader Pro bags - I have the 65 AW and the 75 AW. The former holds any of my 'standard' lenses (24-70, 24-105, 35/85/135L, 100L macro, etc.), and the latter holds a white zoom (70-200 II, 100-400, 28-300). If I get an intermediate lens, e.g., the 70-300L, I'd get the 70 AW as well. I also have a few Lens Cases, so I can Sliplock one to the outside of the Toploader for a great 2-lens carrying kit.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 21, 2013)

I left 24-70 II on 5D III most of the time...no issues so far.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > My walkabout bag is a LowePro Toploader 55.... long enough to drop camera and lens in without dismounting the lens ( it's a problem finding a long enough bag to fit longer lenses), the lens hangs straight down, very little stress on it, and the bag is well padded and has a rain-cover.
> ...


I also use the 65AW and the 75AW ... the 65 is just perfect for my 5D3 & 24-70 f/2.8 and the 75 is perfect for 5D3 + 70-200 ... but I bought the 75, thinking it'd fit my 5D3 with the Sigma 150-500 OS, unfortunately it does not fit properly with the lens hood reverse mounted as its narrow at the bottom (its my fault for not researching) ... so I only use the 75AW with 5D3+70-200 ... But when I need to carry a few lenses I prefer the Lowe Pro Stealth Reporter D400 AW as its got good height and wide enough to keep a few relatively big lenses like the Sigma 150-500 (with the hood reverse mounted). Occasionally I slip lock the lowepro S&F cases or the 600EX-RT soft case (to carry the speedlite) to the top loader.


----------



## Tristan944 (Apr 21, 2013)

What about lenses with plastic mounts?

The EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II is a fairly big lens with a plastic mount. Over time would the plastic bend, warp, and lose a tight connection? Especially if the lens and body get very hot in the sun or trunk of a car, I could see this being even more problematic.


----------



## RGF (Apr 21, 2013)

a bit extreme extreme, but useful to think what can happen.

In Africa on the very bumpy and rough roads, I always store the lens and camera separate when traveling. The vibration has been know to work the lens mount loose from the body. Doesn't happen quickly or often but still, why add stress to the system. So when I travel or store equipment for a long time, I do not attach camera to the lens.

I do this with an abdunance of caution.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> a bit extreme extreme, but useful to think what can happen.
> 
> In Africa on the very bumpy and rough roads, I always store the lens and camera separate when traveling. The vibration has been know to work the lens mount loose from the body. Doesn't happen quickly or often but still, why add stress to the system. So when I travel or store equipment for a long time, I do not attach camera to the lens.
> 
> I do this with an abdunance of caution.



I'm with RGF on this, a lot depends on the lens, but I have some definite rules for myself based on advise from others & my own experience.

Never transport Body & Lens (Any Lens) attached.
Never store Body & Lens (Any Lens) attached.
Always use a Blower on the Transition Face prior to Changing Lens (Reduces Dust incursion)

Some riders on the above.
When I'm shooting, I carry my Bodies/Lenses with Black Rapid Straps, all Bodies have 'L' plates, anything that has a Lens up to the 135f/2 attached, the Strap is attached via a RRS Clamp to the 'L' Plate on the Body.

Anything with a lens that is from say the 70-300, 70-200 or the Big Whites (200/300/400/600) I carry them with the Strap attached via the RRS Clamp direct to the RRS Replacement Foot (except the 70-300/70-200 which have Wimberley Plates attached).

All of the above is designed to keep as much stress as possible of off the Body/Lens transition, I have seen a number of situations where people have dropped their Bags, Lens/Body attached, and the Body has peeled away or fractured at the transition face, same when someone attaches a Large Lens then carries or fixes it By the Body, rather than the Lens, can result in the transition face deforming under pressure, once that happens you may as well spray paint the Body & hang it up as a lesson learned.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 22, 2013)

Tristan944 said:


> What about lenses with plastic mounts?
> 
> The EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II is a fairly big lens with a plastic mount. Over time would the plastic bend, warp, and lose a tight connection? Especially if the lens and body get very hot in the sun or trunk of a car, I could see this being even more problematic.


I'm pretty sure, lenses with plastic mount wouldn't bend, warp or lose tight connection in normal weather conditions ... I say this coz I live in a place where the summer temperature goes to 55 degrees Celcius (131 Ferenhight) and I make images/video at our rig locations out in the open desert with all my lenses in the car roasting in the heat of the mid day sun ... one of those lenses was 50 f/1.8 (which has a plastic lens mount) ... never had a problem.


----------



## wookiee2cu (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't leave my lens on the camera body just becuase I've read a few stories where someone had their lens on their camera in their bag and they tripped and fell. They didn't think much of it and when they went to grab their camera out of the bag the lens mount was broken. Now I doubt that this is a wide spread problem and the lens mount seems very strong but it's just one of those freak things that I'd like to avoid.


----------



## jrista (Apr 22, 2013)

Tristan944 said:


> I have my 70-200 f4L USM on my 7D and it got me wondering, with the weight of this lens (and other lenses), is it safe to leave the lens on the body at all times? If so, should the body be facing up with the weight of the lens pushing on the body? Or maybe should the camera be hanging down so the lens is pulling on the body?
> 
> Or should the lens be removed and a body cap used?



It kind of depends. If you are speaking in the context of storage, it is fine to leave the lens on the body. Whenever you are transporting your gear, especially if anyone else is going to be handling your gear (such as an airline or bus), make sure everything is separated. I have recently read of bird a photographer's Canon 300mm f/2.8 L II (attached to a 1D IV) that was broken in half by an airline because of the stresses induced when the airline did not heed the fragility warning and was tossing his luggage around. Brand new lens, destroyed because it was attached to a body. Art Morris has on many occasions stressed the need to keep lens and body separate whenever traveling.

Best to keep the lens and body detached if you even remotely suspect there might be stresses applied that could break the lens or screw up the mount.


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Tristan944 said:
> 
> 
> > What about lenses with plastic mounts?
> ...



One think may not hurt the mount. But repeated exposure to stress, vibration, etc can eventually damage it. why risk it?


----------

